
Dmitry Grishin: “Robotics Has Too Many Dreamers, Needs More Practical People” - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/home-robots/dmitry-grishin-robotics#.VCr0s3T1v2w.hackernews
======
terravion
I love what Grishin is doing and has done for robotics. I'm disappointed in
IEEE's interview in this case. Poking at the man with the idea that robotics
is capital intensive is not really productive. I'd like to point out, somewhat
self-servingly, that the premise that robotics companies are capital consuming
unicorns in the tech world has already been debunked.

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-
robot...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/the-
greatest-myth-about-the-robotics-industry)

~~~
kazinator
I think I know what you mean.

There are practical people in robotics. That's why we have have robots
assembling and painting things in factories, CNC machines, 3D printers, robots
that vacuum rooms, robots that make delivery rounds in hospitals, ...

------
cLeEOGPw
Especially many dreamers in Japan. All these Japanese cartoons about robots
kind of encouraged many people to build robots, but at the same time ruined
them to desperately follow a dream of humanoid robot. Sometimes I wonder
wouldn't it be better without these cartoons, because then resources would go
to people motivated to create useful helpers, not childhood heroes.

